# What would you do?



## Pale Rider (Sep 1, 2004)

In another board that I frequent, there is someone that loves to attack me on anything personally that he can find.  He in fact went as far as saying :


> Now if I could just figure out how to make you permanently not respond.


What did I do?  Nothing!  I simply told that person that I was not going to lower myself to personal attacks on someone else's board.  It was mentioned to him several times that he should leave those types of comments off of the public message boards, but he insists on attacking me.  

What I fail to understand is why doesn't this person attack me in his own forum?  Well he did, and then he wound up deleting all of that, but he goes into other forums and attacks me.  

Now, I try my best to conduct myself as not only a Bona-fide Dan member in TSD, but as a mature adult.  I have even made statements that as age creeps upon people they tend to change and mature.  Why then does he insist on attacking me?  

Well this person in question is banned from TSDU forum and his name can't even be typed in there.  I don't feel that any martial arts has room for that type of hatred or biogtry.  

But yet I get kicked out of the forum when I didn't start the problem nor did I add to the problem.  

What should you have done knowing that no matter what you did - you would have gotten kicked out of it too?  Would you just say "Well since I am going to be banned from the forum, I am going to give that person both barrells?" - or would you still have the maturity to face the situation and say "the arguement isn't worth it, and I am not going to waste my time arguing over simple matters"?

Opinions please?
Thank you


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow, That sucks!!   




You were obviously the bigger man in the situation, you should feel proud of your self for showing that type of self control.

_(even if it would have felt good to give him and ear bashing!!)_


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 1, 2004)

If I were you?

I would rejoice in my good fortune, for it was this experience that brought me closer to Martial Talk, and the wealth of good information that it provides.  Now you may relax in the company of an intelligent and balanced online community, moderated by the most gifted and superior moderators that ever moderated.

:CTF:


----------



## OC Kid (Sep 1, 2004)

Screw 'em theres plenty of other sites to go to....


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 1, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Now you may relax in the company of an intelligent and balanced online community, moderated by the most gifted and superior moderators that ever moderated.
> 
> :CTF:


 :wavey::cheers::ladysman::angel:

 So true, Oh Great One, so true.


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 1, 2004)

I even sent the "administrator" of that forum a request in knowing why I was kicked out.... when I didn't start it nor engage in the altercation... he just said that he didn't want that on his board, and said to settle it - simply kick both of us out..

I asked him "What did I do?" .... and the funny thing is... I Made the darn board up for him...

Don't that beat all?


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah...aren't those situations great?  Gotta love it.  Don't do it again.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 1, 2004)

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## Shodan (Sep 1, 2004)

Kill 'em with kindness........that's my motto!!   :idunno:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, or...not....

 Actually, I'm just being a smartalec - I would kill them with kindness - thank them for removing you from what was obviously an unhealthy situation for you and for sparing the other readers the torment of reading this guy's tirade on you...and mention how happy you are on MT...and thank him again.

 And I'm really very serious when I say "don't do it again."  I have been in a similar situation and got nothing for it but a very important lesson.

 Enjoy MT and, as the greatest most wonderul moderator in the world would say, HAPPY POSTING!


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 2, 2004)

The sad thing is that the person who "disabled" my account is one of my moderators in my forum... 

1) I made the forum up for him at no charge - got put down to just a member
2) I made him a Global Moderator in my forum
3) Got kicked out of his forum because of some other a$$hole..

But you are all right in saying that there are so many other forums out there... why worry over one that I made for someone else......


----------



## Marginal (Sep 2, 2004)

Even if the guy's being totally unreasonable on the surface, he still must have some reason for acting out. Squelch that reason (whatever it is), and his fire'll be gone too. At the very least figuring out why he's being a first class brasspole will make it easier to ignore him because random agression's a much more disturbing concept to deal with.


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 2, 2004)

I wish it was random.  Every chance he finds - whether it be something on my website that he wants to poke fun at, or just something in my past that he wants to dig up.  This person is like a cancer and the odd thing is - he is a cop too.


----------



## Marginal (Sep 2, 2004)

I didn't mean random in that sense really. I was more wondering why he's seemingly elected to stalk you over the net out of all the potential people he could be annoying. He must have some kind of reason for doing so. (Even if he's just doing it to be a jerk, that's still a reason.) You don't seem to know why he's targeting you, so if you find out perhaps you can defray whatever emnity has cropped up from there. (Though that's not especially likely if he's a jerk, but at least you'd really know he was not worth your time.)


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2004)

* MOD NOTE

Thread moved to Horror stories due to content.

~Tess

-MT S. MOD-
*


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 2, 2004)

This is funny ....lol


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 2, 2004)

Just let it go. I think if it wasn't for the fact you spent time setting up that forum for him, it wouldn't have bothered you as much. You are among us, so start over with some new friends!

:cheers:

- Ceicei


----------



## someguy (Sep 2, 2004)

First I would hack into some government computers and cause him alsorts of problems.
nah to much work I'd just enjoy this place and say  :2xBird2:  to all else.


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 2, 2004)

he didn't go by the name "jerrylove" by chance?!


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 2, 2004)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> he didn't go by the name "jerrylove" by chance?!


No...

But you all are right... I do have forums that appreciate the input that I can give.

Thank you all for the support...:asian:


----------



## osopardo (Sep 2, 2004)

I must be missing something here...

You're all upset over something that happened in an internet forum  with some stranger?

 What to do, what to do?

I got it! Get a life!


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 3, 2004)

Well actually no.... the person doing the attacking was my prior-instructor. The forum which I got my account disabled in is one that I made for someone based on him being a moderator in mine.  If I didn't make the darn forum - I wouldn't be anywhere upset over it.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 3, 2004)

One thing to remember Pale Rider.  They are only words on a forum and at the end of the day it is how you look at yourself that is important and not what someone with a nasty agenda has to say.  Best walk away and be the bigger man.  You'll sleep better.


----------



## osopardo (Sep 3, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> One thing to remember Pale Rider. They are only words on a forum and at the end of the day it is how you look at yourself that is important and not what someone with a nasty agenda has to say. Best walk away and be the bigger man. You'll sleep better.


Well, ok... that's really what I meant to say, you just said it nicer.
















dammit!


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 3, 2004)

Thank you for your support.... It is well appreciated. (That is one of the reasons why I posted in the General Discussion about "Work and Hobbies" )


----------



## bullydog (Sep 5, 2004)

Sounds like a job for Trojan Horse!! :ultracool  Just kidding.  Seriously though, I used to go to that site on occasion, before I found this one.  It seems to be full of children with no point of view.  They are very stuck on THEIR style, and everything else is just inferior.  I'd just let it go.  You're with the adults now. :asian:


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks bullydog...


----------

